# two guns?



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i was wondering if it is legal to have two guns in my field blind, 10 gauge for goose and my 20 for ducks. i have seen people do this before but i was wondering if it was legal.

thanks

mark


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yes it is... as long as both are limited to 3 shells. :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good to go.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Is it quicker to pull up another gun though?? I would rather reload my Extrema than pull up another gun. I guess i don't know, but give it a try and let me know how it works!! :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

just don't get the guns mixed up when the birds come. a 10ga on ducks might be a little over kill. :thumb:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

10 gauge on a duck would be a puff of feathers  i love my 20 for ducks and the ten has the power for the far geese so its a good combo. i cant wait for saturday!!!!
thanks for the help guys

mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

It's definitey legal. :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

my buddy shot a ringbill once with a 10 and all that was left was a feathered, bloddy pulp. i guess you wouldn't have to worry about cripples.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Especially on those divers!!! :lol: Fun times!!!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I usually just keep duck loads in my 12, then reload if I get some geese coming in. Usually have some time to do so.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

3.5 #2's work great on both.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Not a bad concept, kill em' and clean em' in one swift motion with a 10 ga. :wink: !!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

and tenderize them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

:eyeroll: rediculaus!!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

man i loved having two guns in the blind, i love the 20 gauge for ducks!!!

mark


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

you must not have mixed them up then. glad you got some.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Just use a 12 with 3 in bb's does the trick for everything!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

imho a 12 is to much for a duck. and bb's on a duck i hope that thing isnt close. 

mark


----------

